# Using a mulching vac bagger to spread peat moss



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Last year I hand spread over 25 bails of peat moss on reno'ed lawns, and it sucked.

I saw this YouTube video of someone using a mulching leaf vacuum to suck up peat moss and spread it over the seeded area:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAdOAF65Yuw

Anyone ever try it? Any tips on a machine to use or avoid?


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Lol, that's hilarious, I honestly don't see why it wouldn't work, just make sure as he's doing that you keep it angled a bit upwards so that the peat falls down to the soil, if you aim it at the soil it'll likely blow your seed around.

This has to absolutely destroy the motor for the blower though I'd think? I'd probably just go get like a $30 blower from harbor freight or something if I were going to try this just to be safe. I wouldn't be doing this with any expensive blower. I don't see why it wouldn't work though. Should get a nice light dusting and spread across the entire lawn if done right.

The downside I guess would be wind, if it's really windy it's just going to fly away.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

That is epic! Make sure your windows are closed when you do it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Harts said:


> That is epic! Make sure your windows are closed when you do it.


And your mouth :O. It may be so jaw dropping awesome that....


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Khy said:


> This has to absolutely destroy the motor for the blower though I'd think? I'd probably just go get like a $30 blower from harbor freight or something if I were going to try this just to be safe. I wouldn't be doing this with any expensive blower. I don't see why it wouldn't work though. Should get a nice light dusting and spread across the entire lawn if done right.


I wouldnt think it would destroy the motor? Considering these are used to suck up leaves and mulch them, you get all sorts of twigs and rocks and shit sucked up in them which would be much worse i would think. Even my black & decker one the "mulching" unit is a serious chunk of metal it would take a lot to break.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Khy said:
> 
> 
> > This has to absolutely destroy the motor for the blower though I'd think? I'd probably just go get like a $30 blower from harbor freight or something if I were going to try this just to be safe. I wouldn't be doing this with any expensive blower. I don't see why it wouldn't work though. Should get a nice light dusting and spread across the entire lawn if done right.
> ...


Yes, but those aren't aren't throwing a bunch of peat moss into the air. There's still an air intake, that peat is blowing all over eventually it'll get into the motor. Leaves also aren't a fine powder, odds are that some of the peat would find a crack somewhere to sneak into


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

For some reason, I can imagine that @wardconnor came up with this idea. The guy in the video is probably his neighbor  . Nice find.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice, now you can go spend another $60 on a toro blower. Do you guys know any other "hacks"? 
Like maybe mixing concrete with my lawn mower? What about a weed wacker to cut through sheetrock (drywall)?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I think someone back in the day tried the vac bagger...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Kissfromnick said:


>


I used this when I did my reno. Made spreading peat a breeze. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

social port said:


> For some reason, I can imagine that @wardconnor came up with this idea. The guy in the video is probably his neighbor  . Nice find.


Don't kid yourself, I would totally do that.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just overseeded back yard. Nice and uniform peatmoss coverage thanks to spreader.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


Do you by chance have a journal? I'm in the same boat as you. Killed off a bunch of poa and bent spots. I'm doing an overseed for the entire lawn and seeding the bare spots.

Did you spread peat throughout your existing turf or just the bare spots?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > ericgautier said:
> ...


 I seed hgt with rtf for bare spots to match existing lawn and decide to add 4millennium ttf for entire lawn I went single pass over entire lawn with p-moss spreader and a double pass over bare spots. Also I double pass the lawn with the aerator I want P-Moss end up in the ground not on the ground.


----------

